# First Attempt at Knife Making



## Dropmon (Mar 1, 2014)

Here are some pictures of the first knife I have made. I made it out of an old Henkels blade that was really rusty. (See "Polishing Old JA Henkels Steel
") The handle is curly walnut and the saya is curly beech. Over all I am happy with it for my first attempt. Making a knife really helps me appreciate all of the beautiful knives I see here and in other places. I am a long ways from matching the great fit and finish I see here on the forum, but it is very satisfying to make something that can be used on a daily basis. Thanks to KKF for being a place I can learn about knives.













I was wondering if there is a thread on taking good pictures of knives. That is not that easy either.


----------

